# Lathe Chuck Advice



## kyfarmer (Feb 28, 2011)

After many years with my old Craftsman Tube-bed wood lathe taking up space in my shop and only being used occasionally, I finally decided to get a little more serious with woodturning. With advancing age and some mobility problems I can more or less stay in one place and turn wood.

After watching all the reviews and discussion on the net, I purchased a Harbor Freight 12"x33" lathe last week. Hopefully it lives up to its reputation and so far I am very pleased with it considering the low cost of $232.00. It's a big step up from the old Sears lathe.

All the turning I have ever done was between centers with a spur center or once in a while with a faceplate.
Now I need some advice as to what lathe chuck to buy. I hope to do some small bowl turning (6-8" size) and just general spindles etc. As I am on a budget and know next to nothing about chucks, I would like some advice on what to buy. The price needs to be under $150 if at all possible. Based on what I have found so far, I am leaning toward the PSI CSC2000C Barracuda Wood Lathe Chuck System. Is this a good choice for a beginner? It seems to have some good reviews and comes with several jaws. Anything else available for less money that would work for me?

Also, I would like some advice on what other accessories I should buy. I have the basic Craftsman turning tools such as 1/2 gouge, 1" & 1/2" skew chisels, cutoff tool, and a few others that I made. I would like to have a decent roughing gouge. Any suggestions on something that won't break the bank.

Thanks in advance for any comments and suggestions. I love Lumber Jocks and have gotten a lot of good info here.

Bob Davenport


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Look at the Grizzly 4 jaw chuck with accessory jaws.
It is a VicMark clone. Be sure that you know the thread size on your head stock. If it is like my Grizz lathe, it is 1" X 12 tpi (threads per inch).
I have this chuck, and have used it a BUNCH with good results. The price is right.
BTW, the lathe has a Reeves drive system to vary the speeds. Keep it blown out and lubed well for lasting service. Do NOT try to change speeds with the lathe turned off.
It should serve you well.
Bill


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

This lathe has a 1" x 8 TPI headstock spindle.

H6265, 3 ¾" 4-JAW CHUCK WITH 1"X 8 TPI INSERT will run you $128.90 with shipping. 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-Jaw-Wood-Chuck-1-x-8-TPI/H6265

Same chuck Bill White is talking about because can use Vicmarc jaws with this chuck


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 28, 2011)

Many thanks for the good advice. I like the reviews I saw on the Grizzly chuck. I think I will order one tomorrow. Should I also buy the dovetail type jaws with it?

Bob Davenport


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Do the Grizzly chucks use replaceable inserts? Reason I ask, my current lathe has 3/4" threads but one day I will upgrade to a 1" and I'd like to buy another chuck.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Guess Grizzly updated their site cannot go to catalog page. Depending upon type of turning you do would be a tossup between Pin or Dovetail jaws. I would wait and see if really need either one or both optional jaw set.

Rick, if look at the manual & parts list they give part numbers to different size inserts so make me think you can update thread insert when time comes. You might e-mail Grizzly and ask if they actually carry extra inserts for that chuck. I have not looked at Vicmarc inserts to see if they match would not doubt they do.

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/partslists/h6265_pl.pdf


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have the Barracuda2 and have been 100% satisfied with it.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

At 8 LBS. Barracuda 4 might be too heavy for HF lathe even at current sales price no longer bargain it was once even with extra jaw sets.

I did not link Hurricane chucks but price wise beat PSI selection of chucks.

http://www.thewoodturningstore.com/products/Hurricane-HTC100-4-Woodturning-Chuck-Dovetail-Jaws-with-Insert-62.html?cPath=5_7


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> At 8 LBS. Barracuda 4 might be too heavy for HF lathe even at current sales price no longer bargain it was once even with extra jaw sets.


The HF lathe is identical to my King lathe and I'm turning 23 lb table legs on it right now and it is handling them just fine.

As for chucks I'm using a borrowed Oneway Talon and so far like it. I don't have any experience with any other chucks so can't say if its better or worse than anything else. It is pricy though.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If looking for an inexpensive 4-jaw chuck for an entry level 
medium duty or midi/mini lathe let us review the specs;

3 ¾" Grizzly chuck with shipping cost $130. If bought the Vicmarc would spend $256 with shipping.

4" Hurricane chuck with shipping $160.

3 ½" Oneway Talon chuck weighs in at 3.4 pounds: In store purchase $233 without adding shipping cost.

Nova G3 & Supernova2 also in the running, Packard Woodworks has a sales price until 3-31-2015 might check favorite vendor to compare. I can buy a SN-2 for $241 with shipping from PW.

I made a mistake got Barracuda 2 & 4 confused. The 4 pound 3 ½" Barracuda 2 pre-thread 1" x 8TPI chuck would be a good fit but more expensive than either Grizzly or Hurricane even on sale. If want to upgrade your lathe later on need to buy a spindle adapter verus a threaded insert.

JMHO, do not like spindle adapters!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

If willing to spend anywhere near $200, I would buy the new Nova chuck with tool-less jaw changes.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have the same lathe and have a review of it on LJ's. I got the PSI Barracuda2 chuck set about a year ago. It came with 3 sets of jaws, and was $153 with a coupon (+shipping). I have used all 3 sets for one thing or another. If you include the jaw sets in the price of these other chucks, I don't think they will look like such a better deal than the Barracuda. I went through this comparison before I got mine, and when the jaw chucks were included, the Barracuda looked like the best deal. I'm no turning expert, but I've been pleased with the chuck. I did need to take it apart to degrease it and clean up some machining burrs, but I think that needs to be done with most of them.

As for turning tools, I have the HF set with dark maroon handles, and consider them a steal of a deal, but the set duplicates some of the tools you have. Hurricane tools and Benjamin's Best have good quality HSS tools at very good prices. I have the 1" and 2" rough gouges from Hurricane, as well as a set of their spindle gouges, and have been pleased with their performance.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Those extra jaw set that come with PSI chucks seem like a great idea until lose or break off one socket head jaw screw. Good luck finding replacement screws or removing broken off screw in chuck body! To my knowledge PSI does not sell extra jaw screws.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

All of these jaws attach the same way, and may even be the same chuck. While I haven't lost a screw yet, I have no doubt a suitable replacement can be had. Metric and inch countersink hex drive screws are available at box stores.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

OSU55, read comments/reviews at Amazon.com


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I did before I bought the chuck and just reviewed them again. I see no mention of Jaw screw issues. There are complaints about the chuck Key tool sometimes slipping when not fully inserted.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Here you go!

I purchased this product a year ago and this December it broke sending the #4 jaw into my lathe bed and cracking it beyond repair. It had worked OK prior to the failure. Be wary of this product in use, it can fail suddenly and without warning. I was doing the final sanding at low speed on a 9" diameter platter when the jaw let loose.
My only complaint is the screws strip SUPER easy like they are made of aluminum or something. If it had better screws it would have gotten a 5 star review as this is my only complaint. I've owned it for about 2 years now and have turned about 10 bowls on it and a few other odd jobs.

The product has been returned to PSI, but as I purchased it through Amazon, they have been reluctant to do anything other than say they "may (Our warranty policy calls for a repair or replacement of any of our defective equipment. )" send me a replacement. If that is what they do, it will end up on E-Bay Craig's List as I won't use their product again

The chuck works great, had it goes two years. The metric specialty beveled socket head cap screws that bolt the jaws to the chuck have worn out the socket head. Two per jaw, they give you eight with the chuck. Non-standard screw, can't find them anywhere. No luck contacting psi or penn states for replacements. So, if you buy a chuck it's a throw away after some usage. Also, since they only ship eight, god help you if you drop one of the little bastards into the chips on the floor.

At one time PSI chucks gave you value for the money. Today with competition and proliferation of inexpensive 4-jaw chucks that is no longer true. Losing jaw screws and breaking of jaw screws is a common problem with woodturners regardless of how much they pay for a chuck. Thay is why own two Oneway chucks, with different jaw sets Learned from my experience with economy chuck with 3 different jaw sets which only cost me $104!


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

The replacement screws are metric M5×0.8×12mm flat head. Can't say why people couldn't find replacements, but yet another reason product reviews need to be taken with a grain of salt. There are all types of skill levels writing reviews. My chuck came with an extra pack of 8 screws. I'm not trying to defend PSI or the chuck because I have one, I just strive for accurate information so folks can make an informed decision.

Here is another Amazon Review:










An online search of Lowes returned this:


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Here's another source for M5×12mm flat head machine screws:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/M5-x-12mm-Qty-10-DIN-7991-FLAT-HEAD-Cap-Screws-FHCS-Black-Alloy-Grade-12-9/121372286545?_trksid=p2054897.c100204.m3164&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140407115239%26meid%3D05b72cee76b445419a2bc80b117d6799%26pid%3D100204%26prg%3D20140407115239%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D30%26sd%3D121381354291


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

My personal experience with Lowes for metric screws or bolts has been hit or miss. Found my local fasten-all could order what's needed if not on hand. Needed a M5 metric hex screw for bandsaw blade bearing guide holder. Grizzly did not list part or price on parts list did not want to waste money calling tech support & shipping if they had the part. Cost $.96 with tax for two.

"Losing jaw screws, breaking off jaw screws in chuck bodies, and stripping jaw screws common problem with woodturners regardless of how much they pay for a chuck." Not so sure skill level a big factor.

Quality of steel, wear over time, incomplete part nomenclature, also big factor!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Oddball screws and bolts are tough to find around here, I've taken to ordering them from ebay. Sometimes you can get ridiculously good prices even with shipping.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 28, 2011)

Many thanks to all who replied to my question about lathe chucks. I received the GrizzlyH6265 this morning along with extra pen jaws and a 1/2" drill chuck for the tail stock. It seems to be very well made and finished. I mounted it on the HF lathe and chucked up some toy wheels and drilled and sanded them. It sure worked nice for that little job.
So far I think I made the right choice for my use. Can't wait to get to turning some projects.

Kyfarmer


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Can t wait to get to turning some projects.


Looking forward to you posting some projects!


----------



## Mike82352 (Dec 23, 2014)

I have the cheap PSI chuck with the lever bars. I like the chuck, but it seems that the threads on the chuck are a bit over sized, The chuck does not run as true as I would like because of the loose threads. I bought a couple 1X8tpi nuts and they fit tight, so I don't think its my spindle threads. I may contact psi and see what they have to say. this is on a HF lathe. I'm going to get a better chuck ordered after my new bandsaw gets here. I have not had any issues with the jaws.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

My Barracuda2 from psi has no thread or run out issues


----------



## Mike82352 (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure its not my lathe spindle, because I can use a 1×8tpi nut and there is no run out with the nut. I also threaded a piece of bar stock on my metal lathe and the nut fits fine, but the chuck is very loose on the threads. I may contact psi about it? I am looking at the barracuda2 chuck, as I want to get away from the lever bar system.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I am looking at the barracuda2 chuck, as I want to get away from the lever bar system.


I used a Barracuda 2 in one of the turning courses I took at a tech school a couple of years ago … a very good chuck at a very reasonable price, particularly when you consider they include 4 sets of jaws.


----------



## 2436 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi Ky. I have 3 different chucks, love them all, will buy another if I can get a great deal. Whatever chuck you buy I hope you can add jumbo jaws to it later. I finish the bottom of every bowl this way. I also grab dried warped roughed out bowls this way and return the tenon and bottom of the bowl before doing the final turning and sanding.
John


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

> Look at the Grizzly 4 jaw chuck with accessory jaws.
> It is a VicMark clone. Be sure that you know the thread size on your head stock. If it is like my Grizz lathe, it is 1" X 12 tpi (threads per inch).
> I have this chuck, and have used it a BUNCH with good results. The price is right.
> BTW, the lathe has a Reeves drive system to vary the speeds. Keep it blown out and lubed well for lasting service. Do NOT try to change speeds with the lathe turned off.
> ...


I was thinking of getting this one for my Grizzly G1495.
I was wondering if it was a VicMark clone.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 28, 2011)

As I said in a previous posting I got the Grizzly H6265 chuck and an extra set of pen jaws. Haven't really had a chance to do much with it yet. I did start one small project. It was a lid for a mason jar out of a piece of walnut with an extremely hard knot in it. Just as I was almost thru I had a bad catch and completely destroyed it. No fault of the chuck, but I will put the blame on my lack of know-how and incorrect lathe tools. The chuck did exactly as I expected of it. I believe it to be a very good value and quality.

I can see now that I still need to buy some better quality lathe tools. Any advice on the best value on something I can use for bowl making or inside turning, like boxes, etc. How about the tools with the replaceable carbide cutters. Anyone use them.

Thanks for all the replies. Kyfarmer


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

Kyfarmer,

Maybe my post will help you, I like my choices so far.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/65867


----------

